# Accused of Poaching



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

While visitingmy friends hunting club this last weekend in Georgia, My 16 year old son shot two does. The neighboring property owner immediately confronted my son in the stand, located on my friends property, accusing him of shootinghis deer over an unmarked property line. He berated and cussed my son for nearly 45 minutes before he called me about the situation. I would guess he is around 55 years old and my son is only 16. He told my son that he could not leave to get his parents. My son said he was afraid that the guy was a mental case and was going to shoot him. About an hour after the incident I arrived to find the man furious that my son had shot deer which by his description of the property line could have only been a couple of feet over the line, if they did not run after he shot them. He kept threatening to call the DNR but would not call when I said that would be fine. Not wanting an armed confrontation I apologized over and over and asked what I could do to make the situation right. The situation was diffused about two hours after my son shot the deer when another hunting club member came and did the same as we had done for the previous hour and a half by apologizing profusely for our actions. After talking to my hunting buddy who happens to be an attorney, he wants to sue the fellow for false imprisonment, unlaw detention, kidnapping etc. He says we need to teach this man a lesson and he will handle the caseat his expenseif wewill allow him to pursue the matter. Should I forget about it and just move on, or should I let my friend pursue it?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

pursue, especially if future hunting endeavours find you back at your buddy's place...


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Just let it go, Yes I agree 100% that the guy was an ass hole. But just because he is does not mean that you deserve anything for it. yes it may have wasted some time but it is not worth getting in some pissing match for. Believe me there will be a day that you and a bunch of buddies will be sitting around and the story will come up and you will get a chuckle about how some people can be just Dicks. But press a lawsuit NO. I believe one problem in this country is the fact that too many people feel that they are owed something for having been put out. Just let it go. 

As far as where I stand I agree that his reaction was waay over the line but at the same time the deer could have been shot on his land and you do know his situation (I am in no way defending him) but he may have had things like this go on several times before and he just lost it. 

The tragidy is that it happend to your boy, If it was you or I the situation would have been handled differently but some of which was teaching your boy how to handle things the way they should be. Appologise politely and learn your lesson and thats all that you can do. But dont begin to teach him the problem everyone else has that when something bad happens that you should automatically try to sue someone. 

I am speaking this out of my opinion. Because you asked. Not trying to derail or start something. I am just posting my Opinion.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bwendel07 (11/17/2008)*Just let it go, Yes I agree 100% that the guy was an ass hole. But just because he is does not mean that you deserve anything for it. yes it may have wasted some time but it is not worth getting in some pissing match for. Believe me there will be a day that you and a bunch of buddies will be sitting around and the story will come up and you will get a chuckle about how some people can be just Dicks. But press a lawsuit NO. I believe one problem in this country is the fact that too many people feel that they are owed something for having been put out. Just let it go.
> 
> As far as where I stand I agree that his reaction was waay over the line but at the same time the deer could have been shot on his land and you do know his situation (I am in no way defending him) but he may have had things like this go on several times before and he just lost it.
> 
> ...


*Absolutely, Awesome Post. More people should think in this way. Thanks for posting your thoughts. *


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Pursue it. It was entirely wrong the way he handled your son.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

"Fences make great neighbors" Said by some wiseman. 

Put up a barb wire fence marking the property line so there is no confusion in the future. And let it go.....


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

The issues you described are criminal and you should call the cops. Put him in jail.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *chasin-tail (11/17/2008)*"Fences make great neighbors" Said by some wiseman.
> 
> Put up a barb wire fence marking the property line so there is no confusion in the future. And let it go.....




It was either Thoreau or Frost. Great line. The story was Mending Wall. I am too lazy to google it, but that is where it comes from. As far as anyone telling my kid he/she could not leave and not calling the police, stand by for heavy rolls. Dont worry about me, worry about the fact that my kid knows how to defend herself.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/17/2008)*pursue, especially if future hunting endeavours find you back at your buddy's place...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>tell me this though. if i catch a kid on our property, say 14 years old (it's happened before), can i legally hold him at gunpoint (hostage) until the authorities get there? 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblPostSignature><P align=center>







<P align=center>*Team PrimeTime
Auburn Wakeboard Team*<P align=center>*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*

*Interesting. Didn't you just ask if you could do what the old guy did on his place, onthe place you hunt,in another thread? *


----------



## Strike Zone (Jun 12, 2008)

Persue it,because you can bet if the shoe were on the other foot he would.


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

The question in the other thread is what led to my post. While not an expert it was my understanding from talking with my friend the attorney that our situation would have been totaly different if we had physically been onthe neighbor'sproperty and he had actually called the DNR or Sheriff...He could argue that he was making a citizens arrest.But after learning the things I've learned I would be very careful before I held anyone against their will. While I'm inclined to forget the matter it could legally be a very delicate situation both civil and criminal. I also am very sympathetic to the post that questioned how many other times has this person dealt with people poaching or trespassing on his property.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Tough decision, it seems as if you did the right thing. It would be very hard to hold a man responsible for protecting his child.Wise and cool heads prevailed.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

The old bastard needs to chill out, maybe a lawsuit will give him a reality check!! Instead of any monetary gain, make him erect a fence!!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

guy needs a lesson or it WILL happen again, maybe not as good an ending


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Remaining calm is a good thing to do. I would call the local authorities and report this incident. They can check to see if this has ever happened beforeand it will be a permanent record if this ever happens again and some 16 year old kid kills the guy out of fear of being harmed. You can then decide later after talking to the authorities if you want to prosecute.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

See, if you'd a just punched him, all this would be over. 

I miss the playground mentality of you piss me off, I punch you. If you don't fall down and punch me harder, you win, arguement over. If you do fall down when I hit you, don't piss me off again.

Too bad there's way too many crazies out there now to just punch someone. You;ll get shot ... or sued.


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

Sir Reel

well if the guy came to the stand your son was in, and the stand was on the club property, he was traspassing not you.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

the smartest thing to do would be to go to a court magistrate and have it written on record of what happened that way if it happens in the future a lawsuit would be absolute gravy until then let it go dont let that a$$hole discourage your boy from hunting my 2 cents who kept the deer?


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the sane and reasonable me talking...

What effects has this had on your son? He is at an age when that kind of discouragement could have lasting effects. Does he realize the guy was wrong and it wasn't his fault? Does your son want to continue to hunt after being threatened by a armed man?

Sounds like the guy was wrong, let karma take care of it. Talk to your son and make sure he is alright.

The other side of me talking....

If this armed guy held my son there and would not let him come get me. Or would not walk with my son to get me to let me know what the situation was, he would be the one wondering it he should sue when I was done with him.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (11/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (11/17/2008)*pursue, especially if future hunting endeavours find you back at your buddy's place...
> ...


yes but i thought the original poster in this thread said the ACTUAL property line was in question-not that the kid was blatantly hunting on his property, as was the case at our place last year. a fellow forum member who i had to hunt as my guest encountered a fatherwalking his 2 sons onto our property, pointing each of them in a different direction, and telling them to meet him back at dark. this is blatant poaching, and huge disregard of WELL-MARKED (in my case, at least) property lines. not to mention that part of our property is completely enclosed in barbed wire, which my guest observed the trespassers walking over. besides, i've encountered these kids before on our game cams riding 4wheelers.


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

I would let it go. Grumpy old men like this one are not going to change, and all suing is going to do is cause you a waste of your time and money. It will not change the old man so i would just say piss on him.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

not being in your shoes but if someone held my kid like that they would have 1 hell of a dental bill. that aside instead of sueing maybe have your friend draft a letter and send it to him certified explaining his faults and what could happen to him. maybe that will help him see the light. but some people will never change. good luck but as previously stated make sure your son is ok. definetly don't want him being afraid or worse quit hunting.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *JoeZ (11/17/2008)*See, if you'd a just punched him, all this would be over.
> 
> I miss the playground mentality of you piss me off, I punch you. If you don't fall down and punch me harder, you win, arguement over. If you do fall down when I hit you, don't piss me off again.
> 
> Too bad there's way too many crazies out there now to just punch someone. You;ll get shot ... or sued.


YEAH... I like the way you think.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Was the guy actually armed?If so, I'd try to press charges for his safety as much as anyone elses. 

I don't think I'd let someone hold me against my will- especiallywhile I was armed, and If I walked up ona guy holding my son "hostage".....I can't begin to imagine how bad that situation would get.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry but....hold my 16 yr old and not let him make contact with me and I could very well go off on the dude. Over the top right there. That's just me.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Get the incident on record and have the lawyer send him a letter. Otherwise he will forever run around beating his chest and making an ass of himself. It would also be a good idea to spray paint marks on trees to mark the property line.

Just be sure that he is clear on what will happen to him if this ever happens again.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Sir Reel (11/17/2008)*While visitingmy friends hunting club this last weekend in Georgia, My 16 year old son shot two does. The neighboring property owner immediately confronted my son in the stand, located on my friends property, accusing him of shootinghis deer over an unmarked property line. He berated and cussed my son for nearly 45 minutes before he called me about the situation. I would guess he is around 55 years old and my son is only 16. He told my son that he could not leave to get his parents. My son said he was afraid that the guy was a mental case and was going to shoot him. About an hour after the incident I arrived to find the man furious that my son had shot deer which by his description of the property line could have only been a couple of feet over the line, if they did not run after he shot them. He kept threatening to call the DNR but would not call when I said that would be fine. Not wanting an armed confrontation I apologized over and over and asked what I could do to make the situation right. The situation was diffused about two hours after my son shot the deer when another hunting club member came and did the same as we had done for the previous hour and a half by apologizing profusely for our actions. After talking to my hunting buddy who happens to be an attorney, he wants to sue the fellow for false imprisonment, unlaw detention, kidnapping etc. He says we need to teach this man a lesson and he will handle the caseat his expenseif wewill allow him to pursue the matter. Should I forget about it and just move on, or should I let my friend pursue it?


*Sounds like you handled the situation just like a role model dad should. You defused it and done it without violence. The upside if there is one, is your son got a first hand life lesson that he will benefit from as he takes on the world, just sad it had to be in the feild, but don't you think he is gonna have to deal with such people as an adult? I have the think the property is large enough that future hunts aren't in jepardy, and going after the guy is just gonna make it difficult on your buddy (property owner) for years to come. JoeZ is right on, the days of working out disputes and going our way afterward are in the past, and to do so in this day and age, is dangerous. I would have hated to read about your episode in the paper, instead of on the forum. *

*I think you did a great job, Dad. *

*But, if you do decide to go after him, make sure everything is proper on your behalf. Your son is 16 so he is required to have a valid Hunting licence and Hunter Safety Cert. The property line is an issue, and in question. Just make sure you got the details handled before court. *

*Otherwize, Great job as you handled it. *


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

Unfortunately I have had the same thing happen to me. I was hunting on my Uncle's property line and I see this guy charging toward my stand. Long story short he yelled and cussed my for the better part of an hour, called up all these "good ole boys" and had me surrounded, truck blocked in, and threatend to call the TWRA (TN Wildlife Resources Agency). It was a fine mess. I was only about 17 and pretty damn shaken by all these guys with guns and hot heads. Things got worked out and I was cleared of any wrongs.



However, it shook me up for a little bit. So I just wanted to make sure that you emphasized to your son that THIS IS NOT HOW RATIONAL people act. Don't let him become turned off of hunting just because of a bad experience. I'm glad everything worked out ok.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

That guy was just out of line completely. I agree it couldve been handled in a much better manner by him, as allready stated you did a great job and set an awesome role model for your son. I would try and have a one on one with him after the fact, see if he has calmed down about it at all and see how he acts. If he still is aggresive and being disrespectful, i would sue him. That way you have given him the chance to chill out and appalogize for his actions and see where he stands. You dont want him staying upset because god knows what a person like that will do in the end.


----------



## cubfan (Oct 12, 2007)

Pursue it. Some guys are just plainnuts, fanatics, loons etc over perceived "trespassers".A kid from out of town hunting on unfamiliar property with unmarked boundries does not deserve to be treated this way. When I was a kid a land owner two dove fields over from where we hunted shot a guy in the back and killed him when the guy climbed over a fence to retrieve a dove that had landed on this guys field. The guy claimed he had a right to shoot "trespassers". A good long stay in state prison convinced him otherwise.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Xanadu (11/17/2008)*The issues you described are criminal and you should call the cops. Put him in jail.


This is absolutley true, from the way he was talking to your son (assault, a 3rd degree missdameanor) to holding a minor against his will ( 1st degree felony) both could put him in jail for a good bit of time.I don't agree with putting someone in jail for a missunderstanding, but if some random guy did that to my oldest son ( 21 yrs old ) I really think he would have shot the guy, or told him he would shoot him if he did'nt back off.It's not that my boy is violent but he at 16 would have probably been legitimatly scared enough to shoot. We have had a family member shot and killed while hunting turkey and no one was ever charged or even arrested.It was no accident either he was shot twice once in the side and once in the head at close range. There are alot of unstable peolple out there , however you end up dealing with this , the man needs to learn , for his own saftey, that he can NOT act that way.I applaud your level of maturity handleing the situation:clap


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, this is a tough issue to deal with because of all the things to consider. I had an issue like this in alabama one time, when I was 16, was hunting on the left side of a road, barely pulled into a driveway to turn around, turned around and parked on our property. The man sat with a stool by my truck until I was done hunting and proceeded to cuss me for what seemed like hours, probably just minutes. As a kid, I can remember that I was scared, but realized that I too had the right to defend myself and so on. The problem with big time retallation is that being a neighboring land owner, you dont know what could come about of it. 

The key questions is, did he ever put his hands on your son????????? Did he ever unshoulder his gun and point it at your son????? Did he do any physical harm to him????? If all these are answered as no, I really don't know how much legal action can be pursued. I mean, Freedom of Speech unfortunatley doesnt have a ear muffs button, meaning not limited to cussing someone out. I think you did the best thing apologize, realize that some people are just pissed off at the world and there is NOTHING you can to do solve their issue, talk to your son again and see if things can be made better sense of it, and if it gives you peace, call that man again. And say, look, now you have had time to calm down here is the situation. I dont appreciate ..................... and if he still gets pissed, then he gets pissed and you can sleep better at night. I would feel stronger if this was actually your property, but its not, and wrapping a kid up in a legal battle, is going to do more harm than good I think, and take up more time that he could be enjoying the outdoors. 

Now, if that SOB did do any of the above to your son, he has two choices 1) Cantonment (or where ever you arefrom) beat down, 2) Legal action in no particular order! Just my .02


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

had a similar incident last year, my boy was 14 at the time, we were ridin 4 wheelers down a dirt road and some azzhat runs us down with his truck hollerin and raisin hell, we stopped and this cat jumps outta his truck accusing us of being on his property, WE WASNT, I tried talkin sensible to the jerk, but he took my kindness for weakness and just kept on, finnaly I had heard enough and told him to phuck off were are leavin, then he pulls his pistol out and says "you aint goin nowhere", I told him to watch us and I'd be back alone in 10 minutes, funny feelin turnin yo back on someone with a pistol in their hand ! we hauled azz back to the house, i grabbed my shotgun and came back in my truck, luckily for him and myself he wasnt there when I got back, probably could have got away with killin his azz if I had a weapon to defend myself with in the first place, but after leavin and coming back, I'm sure i'd been jailbound if I'd shot him then. ever since then I make it a practice to "carry" alla the time.

I would pursue pressing whatever charges I could against him.......... it might save his life one day !


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

Several people have asked how Ethan handled it. He has been exposed to people with mental illness in the past.He judged the guy to be mentally unstable and he was scared the guy would shoot him even though he never threatened to. He was just told him he could not leave. He did confide that he came down in the climber with his gun in his lap loaded and chambered. (this is a big no no in our family) He said he was unwilling, under any circumstances,tounloaded or give up his gun. His big fear was that he may have to shoot the man to defend himself.

Who kept the deer?....the issue never came up. So, once the guy left, I recovered and kept the deer.

While thisshook my son up...He chose to hunt that afternoon, and didn't hesitate to kill a third deer. He said it was his worst day and best day of hunting. The club president was extremely gracious to my son and I, who were guest. He conveyed that this had been brewing for about 5 years and since they have around 6,000 feetthat adjoins this man's property they will have to deal with it.

While I wanted to beat the crap out of the guy them shoot him. I am glad I did not take my gun and we were able to calm the situation down without anyone getting hurt.

Thanks for everyone's thoughts.


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

First off, I commend you for your restraint. Could have been an unfortunate situation turned really bad. I'm not a sue happy person (I think the guy deserves more of a head knocking than anything) but I think your buddy drafting a letter to put a little scare in to him might be the best for any future hunting trip by you or anyone else that might get into that situation. Who knows, the next person might not be so cool and someone gets hurt. 

"Good fences make good neighbors" is the quote from Frost's "Mending Wall."


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The guy is a bully and will continue to be a bully until somebody shows him that's not the way to be. I would at the very least report it to the sheriff and make sure he knows that I did.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I would not necessarily sue, but it definitely needs to be properly documented. A police report should absolutely be filed. Holding your son against hiswill is never an option and if it happened to your son it could happen again. Neither revenge nor retribution shouldbe the motive of the legal action,but rather a clearly understoodstatement of what was improper about the incident. Ifthe man is unstable, then this will likely escalate into something in the future, possibly with more dangerous results.


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree that the old man was way out of line. It sounds like the stand may be on the border line of the property. Are you sure that the stand is on your property. A question of which side of the property line the deer were killed on is for another discussion. If it is, then somebody or someone, and it may need to be documented, needs to have a discussion with the old man that way it does not happen again. Like what was said in an earlier post, the outcome may be worse. JMHO.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Sir Reel (11/17/2008)*The question in the other thread is what led to my post. While not an expert it was my understanding from talking with my friend the attorney that our situation would have been totaly different if we had physically been onthe neighbor'sproperty and he had actually called the DNR or Sheriff...He could argue that he was making a citizens arrest.But after learning the things I've learned I would be very careful before I held anyone against their will. While I'm inclined to forget the matter it could legally be a very delicate situation both civil and criminal. I also am very sympathetic to the post that questioned how many other times has this person dealt with people poaching or trespassing on his property.




Why would anyone care if you shot a deer 3 feet over the line? Does the guy think he owns the deer? Did he stalk the property to see if your shooting lanes aimed at his land?



What's his freaking problem?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

wow, we need more people like you in this world... sounds like you remembered the 3 C's... _CALM, COOL_, and _COLLECTED... _

sounds to me like the guyset himself up for a few bullet holes.

you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

If I arrived and the man was holding my child hostage???? Simple....I would have dropped him on his ass ! Point blank and period ! If you have a lawyer willing to do it free...Id sue him. At least scare the #@$% out of him !


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd pursue it to the fullest extent.



> *Sir Reel (11/17/2008)*He could argue that he was making a citizens arrest.


I'm not sure if this happened in Florida or not, but there is no such thing as a Citizens Arrest in Florida anymore... False Imprisonment sounds more like it.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

sir reel...i would just like to say that your son did a great job of keeping his composure for 45 minutes and let this hunter defuse himself...i think you should be very proud of what he did...also i would ask him what he wants to do being he was the one who was at the center of this situtuation.

if i were to go forth i would only let the law enforcement talk with this person and let him know he cannot do what he did...he may have been having plenty of poachers on his property and finally had enough of it and decided to take it out on your son.

i have found that most property owners are good hard working people and they do not mind sharing but do get tired of poachers!

tight lines!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

My first thought is why would your friend put you and your son in that position in the first place if he knew the club had problems with the adjacent land owner. I'm sure there were much safer interior places to hunt. Obviously, theother land ownerhandled himselfincorrectly, but if he had handled it correctly and called DNR, it's very likely your son would have received a ticket and the deer would have been confiscated. My opinion and it is just that, is that this could have all been avoided if the property lines had been clearly pointed out to you guys as someone from the club should have had a vague idea where the property lines were; or your friend should have placed you guys in a safer environment. It's against the law in GA to even recover downed game on the land of others without landowner permission, so he was initially in the right to briefly detain your son for identifcation purposes. The tables turned when he didn't make the call, thereby creatingsevral wrongs and forgoing his defense of citizens arrest... Sounds like you could own a nice piece of property next door if you wanted to, but as Confusious say, "When you plot revenge, dig a hole for two." (or something like that.) If it were me, I'd have a few words with whoever placed your son in that position in the first place before I dealt with the land owner, but then you might loose a good place to hunt... JMHO


----------



## Hoytshooter (Jul 27, 2008)

I believe I would let your buddys club president contact the other property owner to see if they could work out the situation. You don't want to burn any bridges for others that may be guest on the lease. Now that being said, I would have a problem if some jackass held my son and would not let him contact me to resolve the situation. At the minimum I would have contacted the local authority and made a report incase something like this happens again and goes south real fast leading to someone getting hurt. Just my two cents....


----------



## Reel Lady (Nov 22, 2008)

Sir Reel,

As the mother of five hunters ages 13 to 23 and the wife of a _lawyer's _friend, this is my perspective. I was hospitalized against my will and charged with battery by my husband who has a friend who is a _lawyer_. I feel that the threatening kidnapper with a gun should face consequences for _his_ actions. Why should he get off without so much as a hand slap for felonies when _I _was arrested, sent to court and detained for two months in a mental hospital for <U>dubious</U> charges of simple battery? Why not take legal action at least in the form of reporting this to local authorities or have a _lawyer _send him a letterfor the sake of your son and for others who have to live with him all the time? He needs either intimidation or medication. Perhaps believing that the hunting club owners will handle it is a comfortable way of carrying on with no ripples in your water. My husband, a _lawyer's_ friend, ignores my advice so feel free to do the same. After all I am mentally ill.


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

I am with JOE Z I think a <U>good </U>ol fashioned ass whoopingwould change this guys attitude. A wise man once said "Getting your eyes beat shut sometimes will open them ":letsdrink


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Im 17 and i woulda been on a rampage if that crazy guy pulled that on me...


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

well this is coming from a calm eazy goin teen that has hunted a pretty good bit trough out the couple previousyears that dosent get mad real eazy.....

now that guy just PI$$ES ME OFF!!!!!!!

first off he steped over the line by holding ur *16 year old son* hostage pretty much at gun point and not letting him call an adult let less his father or gaurdian!!! if it was me and i walked up to my son in that sutuation i would have had some back up weather it be the police game warden or a couple of my yahoo buddys and the hunt master or over-see'r of the cap/club and all of them would have been armed with somethimg! then i would have talked to the crazy guy calmly and tried to apologizedin front of my son then if he still wanted to cuss and raise hell then i would put my ruger 9mm to his head untill my son got out of there safely with one of the trusty people i was with then when that happed i would have ensured my sons saftey to take his firearm and and give it to the athuroties(sp) and have him arrested and press charges!!

but thats just my 2 cents!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

While I agree that we have too many lawsuits pending in our courts, I would urge you to have your attorney write him a certified letter and first give him the opportunity to apologize to all parties involved IN PERSON. 

While doing so, I would also point out the criminal felony that he has committed, and the willingness by you and your son to pursue both criminal and civil recourse.

This guy has to be stopped, and if I had been you and it was my son and my son had not been trespassing , I would be in their local news.

This was a bad experience for your son, and you both have an apology coming.



I'd also have a criminal history run on him and see if he has a history of violence and bullying people around. He might just need a good arse whipping !


----------

